# New illinois hunting club needs members



## justhooked (Oct 4, 2012)

Can u send me some info.. thanks [email protected]


----------



## Setters & Labs (Nov 21, 2010)

Another interested party. Please send information to [email protected]

Thanks,
Carl


----------



## DougieC (Oct 25, 2012)

I'd be interested. [email protected]


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hunting91 (Nov 18, 2010)

Send info pls! delbertroe @yahoo.com

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Please send info to [email protected].

Thank you,

Chris


----------



## GSP-Rooster (Feb 22, 2010)

That is the same county were Ol' Joel Miscarezk, took the previous state record. I heard he nailed him with a mechanical broadhead, but the hole was much too small. I know were that is at and will go back. Can you give me driving directions to the area so I can check it out, also please send over some pics of deer you shot along with all your clientel? This would be nice to see if I can achieve the goal of getting the illusive 26 point buck. Tell me when you are ready to track I will let one rip at a doe. The meat is better than that of a year and a half African Wildebeast. If you know what I mean, take care, peace out,

Ron Sanchez


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm also interested. 

[email protected]


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm interested 
[email protected]


----------

